# Wade Fishing Videos



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey fellow waders! I haven't posted in here for quite a while. I'm still primarily wade fishing the LLM, just hadn't been on the forums too much for a while! I lost a piston on my outboard a couple of months ago and it bummed me out for a while, but I'm back to kayaking and wading for now and I'm really enjoying it!

I've put together a few videos that my fellow waders may enjoy! Especially those of you who haven't been in the water for a while!


----------



## Walk'n Spooks (Mar 14, 2015)

awesome videos man! nice work


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool videos.... Cool tunes as well!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Good job of making me jealous. WTG


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks again!! I know, it's weird...when I'm not fishing I watch these videos! HAHA


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

nice realease!!!!


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Coolbeans. I need to find me one of those bungee connectors for my boga...got a place?


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

I found that one at Bass Pro! I asked the sales person for a bungee and he went to the back and got it. It's made by Browning. It's held up great!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Need some more videos for slow days at work.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha! I'm working on another. I did post up a video I put together while stranded for 6 hours! :headknock


----------



## desmod1212 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Nice trout*

Hey Rev, I fish out of PM once a month, headed down tomorrow. Looks like the weather is getting better.

You ever think of getting a SUP? I have been thinking about that for some of those mud lakes. But with your 'yak, you probably don't need. I have probably seen you out a few times, but next time I'll say hello. Where is it you drop in exactly? Could not tell. If you don't want to share that on forum, I understand. I try to keep PM on the down low, too.


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Good Videos Brother. Enjoy watching them. I also Suscribed to your you tube channel.
Where are you launching from in P.M. Nice set up on the yak with that trolling motor.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

TD and Desmod, no problem guys, I drop in at the newish ramp South of town and head ESE from there. I'm fishing a submerged spoil island. I usually fish Mondays of the weather is good! Look me up if you are ever out there. I'm always up for meeting new people! I'm 6'5" and I am one of the only ones with a sit inside! Can't miss me.

Also, a SUP might be great for places like behind the convention center on spi. I think it would be too choppy out of most places if the wind is up even a little. 

Thanks for the support!

Aaron


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey rev i see that you have the trout support banner on your you tube. What dvd did you start off with. I have been wanting to get one just dont know which one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, that was a magazine ad that Troutsupport ran. It's me with a 28" 6lb trout. Tobin is a great friend and a great teacher too.

I started with the Catch a Limit DVD. Most of the time I am drawing from that knowledge. It's the base. Now that we are getting into winter, the big trout DVD will get some re-watching too!


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks rev. Getting ready to place my order. Heard good things about this video. I am not new to fishing but just just got back into it about a year and a half ago. Been out on the water and been skunked a couple of times. Going in blind kinda stinks. Maybe this video will give me some insight.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Same thing here! I had been fishing hard for a few years after a layoff and was getting skunked unless I got lucky. The DVD's gave me a framework and foundation of underatanding. I can watch them over and over and get something new every time. Once you start to practice on the water, it really comes together! 

A couple of things that are important to remember as you go through the videos. In the LLM pretty much all of our current is driven by wind unless you are close to the passes north and south spi. Also, we don't have main bay reefs, but we have submerged spoils that act as reefs. This will help you translate the material to the LLM. Also, have Google Earth handy while you watch and try and find structure in our bay system as you watch that will match the trout support info.

It'll all make sense once you watch it!


----------



## TMD3SKIFF (Mar 31, 2015)

I will do that thanks brother.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

